# The Mountain Garden Is Looking Good



## disco (Jun 9, 2014)

It has finally got to be consistently warm here and the risk of frost is past. Thanks to a bit of effort, the garden is looking good and early this year.













DSC00333.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






The spinach and lettuce seedlings are ready for a small harvest and the seeds we planted for the next harvest are coming along nicely.













DSC00334.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014


















DSC00336.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






I am taking the Kozy Coats off the peppers and thanks to them, I already have peppers forming.













DSC00337.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






The first and second planting of snow peas are up and there are carrots and green onions just showing.













DSC00338.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014


















DSC00339.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






The strawberries have lots of blooms and there are berries forming.













DSC00340.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






The main crops of tomatoes (Manitoba and Stupice) are coming along nicely.













DSC00341.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






The garlic is really taking off this year. 













DSC00342.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014


















DSC00343.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






The pole beans are up.













DSC00344.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






Potatoes have a good start.













DSC00345.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014


















DSC00346.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






Bush beans are coming up.













DSC00347.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014


















DSC00348.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






I have a few extra potatoes next to my walking onions and a couple of cherry tomatoes. Thanks to the Kozy Coats, they have tomatoes forming.













DSC00349.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014


















DSC00350.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






The Haskap are really sprouting this year and are forming some decent size berries. You can even see a little blush of blue.













DSC00351.JPG



__ disco
__ Jun 9, 2014






I put a raspberry patch in this year.

Once we put the Zucchini and Summer Squash plants out, it's all about the eating!

Disco


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 9, 2014)

its a lot of work , but its worth it ! your garden looks great.


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2014)

Hambone1950 said:


> its a lot of work , but its worth it ! your garden looks great.


Thanks, Hambone. It is particularly worth it when you're eating those fresh veggies!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking good disco! Your garden is doing better than ours! Our lettuce is really starting to take off so shouldn't be too long. One of our tomato plants died for no apparent reason. May have to try and find another one I guess.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks nice! I'm maybe 1 week ahead of you, but you have more plants.

I'm with you on having your own fresh right there at home. I feel silly eating a tomato that was bred for commercial-scale handling.

You might want to take a look at a board named "Gro & Chat" - it's corporately sponsored, and new so it's not very busy, but it centers mainly on community gardening efforts, and the scale of your gardens would fit in with those.


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking good disco! Your garden is doing better than ours! Our lettuce is really starting to take off so shouldn't be too long. One of our tomato plants died for no apparent reason. May have to try and find another one I guess.


We normally start ours from seed but we took a trip this spring and bought nursery plants. I think the ones from seed are more vigorous. I've had to nurse along a couple of the tomatoes. I think they just force them too much in the nurseries.

Disco


----------



## goliath (Jun 9, 2014)

where are the weeds !!!!!! THERE ARE NO WEEDS ....
ya can hardly call it a garden with no weeds ...  LOL

nice job, maybe i will put up some pics of the garden too, when SHE is done weeding it


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2014)

BlueWhisper said:


> Looks nice! I'm maybe 1 week ahead of you, but you have more plants.
> 
> I'm with you on having your own fresh right there at home. I feel silly eating a tomato that was bred for commercial-scale handling.
> 
> You might want to take a look at a board named "Gro & Chat" - it's corporately sponsored, and new so it's not very busy, but it centers mainly on community gardening efforts, and the scale of your gardens would fit in with those.


Thanks, BW. I know what you mean. It has taken me years to choose the varieties I like that are bred for taste as opposed to ability to ship.

I will check the board out!

Have you thought about posting some pictures of your garden? I have found some good ideas from looking at others' gardens and it always fun to see what others have in the ground.


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> where are the weeds !!!!!! THERE ARE NO WEEDS ....
> ya can hardly call it a garden with no weeds ...  LOL
> 
> nice job, maybe i will put up some pics of the garden too, when SHE is done weeding it


Har, Goliath! I wish SHE did the weeding here. She grows all these flowers and she weeds those and I weed my vegetable garden. I just spend 1/2 hour every morning in the garden. It keeps the weeds down and my aged back can take that long.

Don't worry about the weeds, post the pictures!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 9, 2014)

There's a funny radio interview with a food writer who was researching agriculture in Florida, and he kept seen these green things on the side of the road. Out of curiosity he stopped to check them out, and they turned out to be green tomatoes that had bounced out of the trucks hauling them to processing. They had landed on asphalt at 55 miles per hour, and remained intact.

This is my main vegetable garden, when I was tilling it in May. Tomatoes go along the wall, and I cut three beds for peppers. I was tiling in composted leaves from last year.













tilling_05_14.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Jun 9, 2014


















tilling_05_14.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Jun 9, 2014






Anyway, nice work! What elevation are you at?


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2014)

BlueWhisper said:


> There's a funny radio interview with a food writer who was researching agriculture in Florida, and he kept seen these green things on the side of the road. Out of curiosity he stopped to check them out, and they turned out to be green tomatoes that had bounced out of the trucks hauling them to processing. They had landed on asphalt at 55 miles per hour, and remained intact.
> 
> This is my main vegetable garden, when I was tilling it in May. Tomatoes go along the wall, and I cut three beds for peppers. I was tiling in composted leaves from last year.
> 
> ...


Nice sized garden! Definitely start a thread.

My elevation? Hm, the nearest town is 3200 feet above sea level and I am up the mountain from there. If I had to guess, I'd say about 4000 feet above sea level.


----------



## johnnyrockford (Jun 9, 2014)

You're garden looks awesome. I need to start learning more about that hobby next.


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2014)

JohnnyRockford said:


> You're garden looks awesome. I need to start learning more about that hobby next.


Thanks, Johnny. I definitely recommend gardening. The great thing about it is you can start small and work your way up. I started with a four foot square raised bed with a couple of tomatoes and some lettuce. I enjoyed that for a few years before I moved on.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2014)

Lookin' good Disco....   So dedicated to weeding you are....    more than I are...     Har!


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Lookin' good Disco.... So dedicated to weeding you are.... more than I are... Har!


Thanks, Dave. I will be cheating shortly and putting mulch down to help suppress the weeds.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks great Disco! Enjoy!


----------



## venture (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks great Disco!

You have a lot more energy left than I do.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2014)

JP61 said:


> Looks great Disco! Enjoy!


Thanks, JP! I do enjoy my time in the garden.


Venture said:


> Looks great Disco!
> 
> You have a lot more energy left than I do.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Har, the missus would disagree about the energy. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## gary s (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow Disco, that really looks great, lots of veggies that's what I like. I am thinking this fall I may double the size if my garden

Gary S


----------



## disco (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks, Gary. I started with a four by four bed decades ago and have just kept increasing so watch how much you expand, it can keep going!

Disco


----------



## gary s (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, I know, I just have a backyard garden, but we like so many different things I just don't have room. I can't plant much because it takes up so much room but I have to always plant  some corn.

We have been getting Lot's of yellow squash, zucchini, cucumbers and a few peppers, Tomato's are loaded just not quite ready yet. I got the carrots and eggplant planted late so they are behind. My neighbor planted a lot of beans so I will wait till fall to plant some other stuff. Probably as soon as the corn is through, I'll pull the stalks and plant something else.

Gary S


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2014)

gary s said:


> Yeah, I know, I just have a backyard garden, but we like so many different things I just don't have room. I can't plant much because it takes up so much room but I have to always plant  some corn.
> 
> We have been getting Lot's of yellow squash, zucchini, cucumbers and a few peppers, Tomato's are loaded just not quite ready yet. I got the carrots and eggplant planted late so they are behind. My neighbor planted a lot of beans so I will wait till fall to plant some other stuff. Probably as soon as the corn is through, I'll pull the stalks and plant something else.
> 
> Gary S


I wish we could plant corn here. We have to plant extra early varieties and even they are marginal. 

I am also jealous that you are harvesting. We have harvested spinach and lettuce but only have a few small peppers and tomatoes forming that aren't even close. It must be nice to have a longer season.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2014)

Disco, morning......  Below is a list of corn varieties....   I have tested several....  even growing up to 4 a year to find a variety that suits this area.....    Bodacious, an se variety is what I settled on....    75 days to maturity and it freezes very well without blanching...   cut off the kernels and IQF them on a tray covered in parchment... vac pack and in the freezer....   It's excellent fresh also....  I usually plant corn around June 10-15th when the ground warms and harvest around Sept 5-15....  all depends on when it germinated and sprouted....    After the second set of leaves, lots of urea and water....   I'm finally getting 2 ears per stalk using lots of urea and lots of water...   I am zone 5b......   


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sweetcorn_varieties


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 14, 2014)

Very nice Mr. Disco, very nice indeed !  That's a heck of a spread ya have there & it's hard to beat fresh fruits & veggies !  :thumbsup:

Here's to your garden & hopefully a great harvest for You & SWMBO !   :beercheer:


:looks_great:      :points1:

Justin


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Disco, morning...... Below is a list of corn varieties.... I have tested several.... even growing up to 4 a year to find a variety that suits this area..... Bodacious, an se variety is what I settled on.... 75 days to maturity and it freezes very well without blanching... cut off the kernels and IQF them on a tray covered in parchment... vac pack and in the freezer.... It's excellent fresh also.... I usually plant corn around June 10-15th when the ground warms and harvest around Sept 5-15.... all depends on when it germinated and sprouted.... After the second set of leaves, lots of urea and water.... I'm finally getting 2 ears per stalk using lots of urea and lots of water... I am zone 5b......
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sweetcorn_varieties


Thanks, Dave. I have successfully grown corn. It just took so much room and was barely within our growing season that I just don't do it any more. Fortunately, I have access to good Tabor corn from Alberta and I haven't suffered. 

I do appreciate the information though.


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice Mr. Disco, very nice indeed ! That's a heck of a spread ya have there & it's hard to beat fresh fruits & veggies !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Justin. The missus and I just had our first spinach salad. Ah, you are right, fresh is hard to beat.

Disco


----------



## gary s (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey Disco, we have been gone for a few days, corn is doing super I'll take a picture later for you

Gary S


----------



## disco (Jun 16, 2014)

gary s said:


> Hey Disco, we have been gone for a few days, corn is doing super I'll take a picture later for you
> 
> Gary S


I look forward to it.


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry, this was back in the summer, and it does take up a lot of room, but good corn













IMG_20140618_143011_825.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2014


















IMG_20140618_143028_483.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 27, 2014


----------



## timberjet (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh I do long for fresh sweet corn. thanks gary. Not much corn on the cob up here this time  of year.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2014)

Holey [email protected]  I thought you were harvesting corn now.....    You had me ready to move to Texas.....   Look Gary, I'm an old man and you gotta quit doing that to me.......


----------



## gary s (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry for the shock, I forgot to send Disco a corn picture,    No corn now, but a bunch of Broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower,green onions, and still have lettuce and spinach 

Gary


----------



## disco (Dec 28, 2014)

gary s said:


> Sorry, this was back in the summer, and it does take up a lot of room, but good corn


Har! You caught people's attention. Great looking corn, Gary.

Disco


----------

